# EICAR,FAMU,CECC BARCELONA AND PCFE IN PRAGUE,BRIGHTON FILM SCHOOL



## lmbischof (Apr 19, 2006)

MY SON IS LOOKING INTO FILM SCHOOLS IN EICAR FRANCE, PCFE, AND CECC IN BARCELONA. HAS ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THESE SCHOOLS. ALSO FAMU


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 19, 2006)

I took an 6 week course at FAMU. GREAT for cinematography with some very good teachers there...also prague is a good city too be at.


----------



## lmbischof (Apr 19, 2006)

HAVE YOU HEARD ABOUT THE PCFE PROGRAM IN PRAGUE?


----------



## DomRicco (Apr 19, 2006)

the caps lock is on the left side of the keyboard.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 19, 2006)

I think MIR, a student on this boards, went to PCFE and said it was a bad experience..FAMU is Definitely a better place to be....but I might be wrong.


----------



## lmbischof (Apr 19, 2006)

What have you heard about Eicar in France?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 19, 2006)

unfortunately not much.

I do know there is avery good film school in paris but I am unsure which one


----------



## MiR (Apr 19, 2006)

FAMU is the way to go. PCFE is a joke, its a scam designed to rip you off. Everything is much too pricy for the city of prague. Stay away from PCFE.  I highly reccomend FAMU and would even go as far as calling it the best in Europe.


----------



## lmbischof (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I was surprised how soon he was accepted. Any information on eicar or barcelona cecc?


----------



## JLL (Apr 20, 2006)

I just wanted to know why FAMU is better than PCFE, thanks


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 20, 2006)

FAMU has great teachers, some of the best I ever had (went to NYU)


----------



## JLL (Apr 27, 2006)

I also wanted to know if you could answer some of my questions Hoeks. 1. What's the average age in FAMU? 2. What kind of equipment do they have? 3. Do you get to film on DV, 16mm or something else?


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 27, 2006)

mh I cant answer the average age...but they do have everything from DV to 35mm and you will shoot both DV and film there for sure.


----------



## yamaro1 (Dec 25, 2006)

> Originally posted by MiR:
> I got a serious question y is PCFE sooo BAD did anyone go there and know exactly how it is?? And wat makes FAMU soooo good. Please i need aanswer im considering PCFE


----------



## Kartikey (Dec 29, 2006)

yes please.
I am a student from India and it would interest me to learn about the differences in PCFE and FAMU.

Kartikey


----------



## Chris W (Dec 6, 2007)

> Originally posted by MiR:
> FAMU is the way to go. PCFE is a joke, its a scam designed to rip you off. Everything is much too pricy for the city of prague. Stay away from PCFE.  I highly reccomend FAMU and would even go as far as calling it the best in Europe.



I wouldn't be too quick to bash PCFE as I know some people who went there and had a great time. 

Prague does seem like an amazing city to study at.


----------



## Eloise (Mar 8, 2009)

Just to let you know - I did a month long workshop in the summer with PCFE and had the most fantastic experience, couldn't rate it highly enough. I don't know about the year long course - but: the equipment was excellent, teachers first rate and the course was very practical and intensive. Definitely would rate it, at least for the summer course


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2009)

Eicar is extremly weak.

the very good filmschools in france are public and not private, the tutition fees are under 500 euros.

La Femis (Desplechin, Audiard, Claire Denis, Demy, etc...)
Ã©cole Louis Lumieres (used to be 'rue vaugirard' in paris)

you have teachers and lecturers that are all internationally known, like Alain Bergala, Arnaud Desplechin etc...

they both have an international way to get accepted.


----------



## Melanie (Mar 9, 2009)

I also did a one month summer workshop at PCFE and I loved it. We only used DV but I learned a lot, loved the teachers, and would definitely recommend it to others.


----------



## EG3 (Mar 10, 2009)

I am currently in high school and over the summer I was on a trip in Eastern Europe and visited PCFE in Prague. It is a very small school. They have one large building with an equipment room and office type rooms downstairs. Upstairs there was one large room with computers for editing and also a room with a sound booth. They also had a room for screening movies. There is a small courtyard outside and another buliding which has a kitchen area with a cofee maker. Iwas lookinginto it for film school but have since discarded it, maybe I'll take a month course there sometime. The guy showing me around was really nice and while I was there a lot of students were editing. They also seemed older probably mid- 20s 30s.

I dont know too much of how good the program is, I do know they have a connection with a prop place to get whatever you want, they'll work out housing options with you, and it is right in the center of Prague. Really cool place to be, but you really have to be comitted, the Czech language is harsh to an englidh speaker, haha,


----------



## themaker (Jan 27, 2012)

> Eicar is extremly weak.
> 
> the very good filmschools in france are public and not private, the tutition fees are under 500 euros.
> 
> ...



Has anyone graduated from there recently with some feedback?


----------

